# عبد الرحيم الغول والبلطجية يقومون بالاعت



## antoon refaat (6 يناير 2006)

*عبد الرحيم الغول والبلطجية يقومون بالاعت*







*فى تطور خطير قام اليوم فى جولة الإعادة بمدينة نجع حمادى بصعيد مصر أنصار المرشح المستقل عبد الرحيم الغول بعملية تخريب ضخمة للمحلات التجارية لمسيحية مدينة نجع حمادى والتضييق على الأقباط الذين اصطفوا للإدلاء بأصواتهم وخصوصا السيدات مع التحرش جسديا ولفظيا ولم تتدخل الشرطة التى كانت تغطى الأماكن بأربع تشكيلات حيث أن البلطجية ركزوا معاركهم فى الشوارع الجانبية والتى ابتعد عنها الأمن جدا عن عمد او دون عمد وذلك فى محاولة مستميتة لكبح الكتلة القبطية عن التصويت وقد بدأت بلطجة هذا المرشح الذى كان مرموقا من قبل فى الحزب  الوطنى ولكن لعبت الكتلة القبطية التصويتة دورا كبيرا فى الإطاحة به وعندها انكشف وجهه الحقيقى وتصرف كالسفهاء كما أن أنصاره قاموا بالاعتداء على محلات الأقباط  طوال اليوم الانتخابي أما حينما أغلقت اللجان فى تمام الساعة السابعة فقد قام المناصرون لهذا البلطجى بالتعدى على كنائس مار يوحنا بنجع حمادى والسيدة العذراء ومار جرجس ببهجورة والغريب أن الجميع التزم الصمت ولم يتصدى لهؤلاء البلطجية أى جهة لا شعبية ولا رسمية ولا أمنية وفى إطار الدور المريب الذى تلعبه منظمات المجتمع المدنى غطى المراقبون كل التجاوزات التى تمت من تيار الحزب الوطنى ضد مرشحى الإخوان فى حالة فريدة لمحاولة تلميع الإخوان المجرمون أنهم كتلة سياسية مهضوم حقها ويمارس ضدها ابشع الاضطهادات وتمثل ذلك فى عدم الإبلاغ عن أى ممارسة ضد الكتل القبطية من قبل المراقبين المتاسلمين مرتدى الجيينز وواضعات الماسكرا التى ولابد أن من كثافتها قد أصابهم بالعمى كالمراكز التى ينتمون إليه.





شوفوا يا جماعه شوفوا
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2006)

ياه  يا جماعة ترى المواضيع كبرت و الظلم زاد و الكيل طفح.... بس ربنا ما يسيبنا و ما يسب الظالمين....


----------



## antoon refaat (6 يناير 2006)

الف شكر يا ماي روك


----------

